# weapons



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 29 Feb 2000 21:44:05 -0700*
--------------FD0D3CA49E4EF5563161C9C1
er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal is
old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still around is
because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by it?
Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm gun,
if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little confused
or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent seen
African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in a
history and/or political history class at your local community college. Youll
find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using a
little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
Best regards
Francois Arseneault
"sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or A2,
> even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be
> surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit from
> the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for us
> is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China probably
> has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops
> more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought we
> wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>
> 1.we dont have enough troops
> 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------FD0D3CA49E4EF5563161C9C1
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------FD0D3CA49E4EF5563161C9C1--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 29 Feb 2000 23:03:12 -0600*
You mean you were actually able to make sense of of that rather turgid ..ummm missive???
I wonder how old this kid is and does Mommy and Daddy know he‘s messing with their computer?
F. A. wrote:
> er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal is
> old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still around is
> because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by it?
> Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm gun,
> if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little confused
> or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent seen
> African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
> humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in a
> history and/or political history class at your local community college. Youll
> find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using a
> little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
>
> Best regards
>
> Francois Arseneault
>
> "sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
>
> > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or A2,
> > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be
> > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit from
> > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for us
> > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China probably
> > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops
> > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought we
> > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >
> > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>   www.avscanada.com 
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>
>   www.avscanada.com
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
>                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
>   Additional Information:
>   Last Name   Arseneault
>   First Name  Francois
>   Version     2.1
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Tue, 29 Feb 2000 22:07:51 -0700*
--------------1B30D22A7EE3A91234870348
Gord,
        I thought I would give him the benefit of the doubt, I remember being 16 and full of piss and vinegar...
Francois
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> You mean you were actually able to make sense of of that rather turgid ..ummm missive???
> I wonder how old this kid is and does Mommy and Daddy know he‘s messing with their computer?
> F. A. wrote:
>
> > er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal is
> > old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still around is
> > because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by it?
> > Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm gun,
> > if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little confused
> > or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent seen
> > African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
> > humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in a
> > history and/or political history class at your local community college. Youll
> > find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using a
> > little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
> >
> > Best regards
> >
> > Francois Arseneault
> >
> > "sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> >
> > > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> > > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> > > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or A2,
> > > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be
> > > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> > > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> > > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit from
> > > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for us
> > > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> > > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> > > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> > > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> > > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China probably
> > > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops
> > > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> > > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought we
> > > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> > > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> > > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> > > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > >
> > > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> > > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com 
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> >                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
> >   Additional Information:
> >   Last Name   Arseneault
> >   First Name  Francois
> >   Version     2.1
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------1B30D22A7EE3A91234870348
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------1B30D22A7EE3A91234870348--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Bruce Williams" <Williabr@uregina.ca>* on *Tue, 29 Feb 2000 23:16:02 -0600*
----- Original Message -----
From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 9:06 PM
Subject: weapons
You seem a bit confused.
1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by a
Leopard?
5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their population.
7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Tue, 29 Feb 2000 23:30:32 -0600*
Yeah ! I should know better guess I‘m just having a bad day .I can remember being full of piss and vinegar myself although now thatI‘m an old fart I guess I‘m just full of it!
F. A. wrote:
> Gord,
>
>         I thought I would give him the benefit of the doubt, I remember being 16 and full of piss and vinegar...
>
> Francois
>
> Gordan Dundas wrote:
>
> > You mean you were actually able to make sense of of that rather turgid ..ummm missive???
> > I wonder how old this kid is and does Mommy and Daddy know he‘s messing with their computer?
> > F. A. wrote:
> >
> > > er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal is
> > > old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still around is
> > > because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by it?
> > > Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm gun,
> > > if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little confused
> > > or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent seen
> > > African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
> > > humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in a
> > > history and/or political history class at your local community college. Youll
> > > find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using a
> > > little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
> > >
> > > Best regards
> > >
> > > Francois Arseneault
> > >
> > > "sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> > >
> > > > i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> > > > its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> > > > needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or A2,
> > > > even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be
> > > > surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> > > > kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> > > > time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit from
> > > > the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for us
> > > > is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> > > > we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> > > > the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> > > > not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> > > > we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > > > country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China probably
> > > > has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops
> > > > more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> > > > kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought we
> > > > wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> > > > do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> > > > we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > > > exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> > > > they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > > >
> > > > 1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> > > > 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > > 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com 
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> > >                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
> > >   Additional Information:
> > >   Last Name   Arseneault
> > >   First Name  Francois
> > >   Version     2.1
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>   www.avscanada.com 
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>
>   www.avscanada.com
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
>                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
>   Additional Information:
>   Last Name   Arseneault
>   First Name  Francois
>   Version     2.1
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"The Griffith Family" <griffith@mnsi.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500*
Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have tried
to get in but failed ..
>
> You seem a bit confused.
>
> 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
>
> 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
>
> 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
>
> 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by a
> Leopard?
>
> 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
>
> 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
population.
>
> 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"william durrant" <gunner10@sprint.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 09:33:38 -0500*
sounds like you should find another line of work......or another country to
live in sergeant!
Sgt. B.
----- Original Message -----
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: 
Sent: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:06 PM
Subject: weapons
> i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
A2,
> even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
be
> surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
from
> the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for
us
> is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
probably
> has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
troops
> more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought
we
> wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>
> 1.we dont have enough troops
> 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"wooooo" <wooooo@asiaonline.net>* on *Tue, 8 Feb 2000 00:11:32  0800*
Sgt. :
    You are right! No need to compare w/ China‘s strength. There is a saying
that Cathay Pacific Airways has more RCAF pilots than the RCAF does.
About the C7, I was trained w/ it. Never touched the FNs. In your opinions,
what are the weaknesses of the C7?
DC
Nemo Me Impune Lacessit
-----Original Message-----
From: william durrant 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: 01 March, 2000 10:44 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
>sounds like you should find another line of work......or another country to
>live in sergeant!
>Sgt. B.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: sgt. RASKUL 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:06 PM
>Subject: weapons
>
>
>> i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
>> its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
canada
>> needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
>A2,
>> even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
>be
>> surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal
is
>> kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
last
>> time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
>from
>> the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for
>us
>> is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
them
>> we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
rangersnot
>> the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
>> not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but
if
>> we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
>> country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
>probably
>> has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
>troops
>> more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
>> kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought
>we
>> wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US.
WE
>> do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
everytime
>> we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
>> exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
>> they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>>
>> 1.we dont have enough troops
>> 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
>> 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
artillery
>> 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
>> 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
>> 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
>> ______________________________________________________
>> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>>
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:06:18 GMT*
Well you see folks, the difference between the C7 and the m16A2 is quite 
simple, the letters are different, there‘s a maple leaf on the left side of 
the rifle, we have a 3.4x scope on ours, and the C7 is more resistant in 
winter conditions. Now who‘s the clown who‘s saying that our weapon is worth 
crap? The leopard‘s canon could probably severely disfigure 3 vans in a row 
you fool.
>From: "Bruce Williams" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Tue, 29 Feb 2000 23:16:02 -0600
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA85F54A004ED82197D4CFEC03BD28510 Tue Feb 29 21:27:41 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id BAA07102 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 01:12:39 -0500
>Received: from atlas.cc.uregina.ca ATLAS.CC.UREGINA.CA [142.3.100.254]    
>       by cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id BAA07096 
>for  Wed, 1 Mar 2000 01:12:29 -0500
>Received: from williams NET-PPP39.CC.UREGINA.CA [142.3.10.89]by 
>atlas.cc.uregina.ca 8.9.1/8.9.1 with SMTP id XAA11238for 
> Tue, 29 Feb 2000 23:16:39 -0600 CST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Tue Feb 29 21:30:04 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>References: 
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "sgt. RASKUL" 
>To: 
>Sent: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 9:06 PM
>Subject: weapons
>
>
>
>You seem a bit confused.
>
>1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
>
>2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
>
>3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
>
>4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by a
>Leopard?
>
>5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
>
>6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their 
>population.
>
>7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Peter Nguyen" <petern82@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT*
isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
>From: "The Griffith Family" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: 
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
>MIME-Version: 1.0
>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id 
>MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing 
>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
>Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by 
>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for 
> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
>Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by 
>e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for 
> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender 
>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>Message-ID: 
>References:  
>
>X-Priority: 3
>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Precedence: bulk
>
>
>Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
>well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have 
>tried
>to get in but failed ..
> >
> > You seem a bit confused.
> >
> > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> >
> > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> >
> > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> >
> > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by 
>a
> > Leopard?
> >
> > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> >
> > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
>population.
> >
> > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> >
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:16:03 -0700*
--------------CAD6A99CA4A0D29490832E24
yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within 1200
meters. -
Francois
Peter Nguyen wrote:
> isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
>
> >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by
> >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References: 
> >
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >
> >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
> >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> >tried
> >to get in but failed ..
> > >
> > > You seem a bit confused.
> > >
> > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > >
> > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > >
> > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > >
> > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> >a
> > > Leopard?
> > >
> > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > >
> > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> >population.
> > >
> > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------CAD6A99CA4A0D29490832E24
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------CAD6A99CA4A0D29490832E24--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 12:23:51 -0600*
I don‘t think it was ever given that designation offically but we alway called
it the C3.The rifle itself was the Parker Hale 1200 in .308.A VERY nice piece of
kit!
Peter Nguyen wrote:
> isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
>
> >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: 
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> >MIME-Version: 1.0
> >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by
> >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >Message-ID: 
> >References: 
> >
> >X-Priority: 3
> >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Precedence: bulk
> >
> >
> >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
> >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> >tried
> >to get in but failed ..
> > >
> > > You seem a bit confused.
> > >
> > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > >
> > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > >
> > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > >
> > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> >a
> > > Leopard?
> > >
> > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > >
> > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> >population.
> > >
> > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> > >
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 12:27:27 -0600*
Although I‘m not sure I seem to recall the Kahales scope had problems at that range .However the one time I shot one I could drive tacks at almost 650 meters WOW!!! WOT A
RUSH!!!
F. A. wrote:
> yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within 1200
> meters. -
>
> Francois
>
> Peter Nguyen wrote:
>
> > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> >
> > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by
> > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References: 
> > >
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >
> > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
> > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > >tried
> > >to get in but failed ..
> > > >
> > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > >
> > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > >
> > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > >
> > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > >
> > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> > >a
> > > > Leopard?
> > > >
> > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > >
> > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > >population.
> > > >
> > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>   www.avscanada.com 
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>
>   www.avscanada.com
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
>                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
>   Additional Information:
>   Last Name   Arseneault
>   First Name  Francois
>   Version     2.1
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Warrant Bonin" <wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 13:30:19 EST*
I thought it was the c11 or c12.. Modeled after the PSG1, or so i was 
told...
WO3018
yes i know, just a cadet.
>From: "Peter Nguyen" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT
>
>isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
>
>
>>From: "The Griffith Family" 
>>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>To: 
>>Subject: Re: weapons
>>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
>>MIME-Version: 1.0
>>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
>>MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
>>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
>>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
>>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
>>Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
>>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
>> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
>>Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net 
>>[206.48.121.230]by
>>e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
>> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
>>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
>>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set 
>>sender
>>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
>>Message-ID: 
>>References: 
>>
>>X-Priority: 3
>>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
>>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
>>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
>>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>>Precedence: bulk
>>
>>
>>Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is 
>>..
>>well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
>>tried
>>to get in but failed ..
>> >
>> > You seem a bit confused.
>> >
>> > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
>> >
>> > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
>> >
>> > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
>> >
>> > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
>>a
>> > Leopard?
>> >
>> > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
>> >
>> > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
>>population.
>> >
>> > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
>> >
>> > --------------------------------------------------------
>> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> > message body.
>> >
>>
>>--------------------------------------------------------
>>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>>message body.
>
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:33:02 -0700*
--------------1856B935366702CDBCD3EB28
Gord,
    Remind me not to annoy you...
Francois
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> Although I‘m not sure I seem to recall the Kahales scope had problems at that range .However the one time I shot one I could drive tacks at almost 650 meters WOW!!! WOT A
> RUSH!!!
>
> F. A. wrote:
>
> > yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within 1200
> > meters. -
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> >
> > > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > >
> > > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by
> > > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >References: 
> > > >
> > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
> > > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > > >tried
> > > >to get in but failed ..
> > > > >
> > > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > > >
> > > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > > >
> > > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > > >
> > > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > > >
> > > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> > > >a
> > > > > Leopard?
> > > > >
> > > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > > >
> > > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > > >population.
> > > > >
> > > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com 
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> >                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
> >   Additional Information:
> >   Last Name   Arseneault
> >   First Name  Francois
> >   Version     2.1
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------1856B935366702CDBCD3EB28
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------1856B935366702CDBCD3EB28--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:35:57 -0700*
--------------D891F590F0FE27C35D9DE7B9
Warrant Bonin,
    Not just a cadet, never just a cadet. You‘ve got a good start on life. BTW,
it‘s okay to use first names here, we don‘t bite, unless of course provoked. C11
or C12, do you mean the old FN-C1 semi and FN-C2 auto with bi-pod?
Francois
Warrant Bonin wrote:
> I thought it was the c11 or c12.. Modeled after the PSG1, or so i was
> told...
>
> WO3018
>
> yes i know, just a cadet.
>
> >From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT
> >
> >isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> >
> >
> >>From: "The Griffith Family" 
> >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>To: 
> >>Subject: Re: weapons
> >>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> >>MIME-Version: 1.0
> >>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> >>MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> >>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> >>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> >>Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> >>Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
> >>[206.48.121.230]by
> >>e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> >>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> >>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> >>sender
> >>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> >>Message-ID: 
> >>References: 
> >>
> >>X-Priority: 3
> >>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> >>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> >>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> >>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> >>Precedence: bulk
> >>
> >>
> >>Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is
> >>..
> >>well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> >>tried
> >>to get in but failed ..
> >> >
> >> > You seem a bit confused.
> >> >
> >> > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> >> >
> >> > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> >> >
> >> > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> >> >
> >> > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> >>a
> >> > Leopard?
> >> >
> >> > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> >> >
> >> > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> >>population.
> >> >
> >> > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> >> >
> >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> > message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >>--------------------------------------------------------
> >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >>message body.
> >
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------D891F590F0FE27C35D9DE7B9
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------D891F590F0FE27C35D9DE7B9--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Gordan Dundas <dundas@prairie.ca>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 12:49:40 -0600*
 Most of the time I‘d be lucky to hit the any where within a couple klicks of the target. In fact right after my first couple of shots I was really pissed off because I thought
someone was playing  a prank on me!
 After about 30 rounds I was incredibly elated I‘d never shot that well  before.....or since come to think of it.
 Besides don‘t worry about it, I‘m a pacifist. I was in a light armour recce unit  it ‘s one of the requirements
F. A. wrote:
> Gord,
>
>     Remind me not to annoy you...
>
> Francois
>
> Gordan Dundas wrote:
>
> > Although I‘m not sure I seem to recall the Kahales scope had problems at that range .However the one time I shot one I could drive tacks at almost 650 meters WOW!!! WOT A
> > RUSH!!!
> >
> > F. A. wrote:
> >
> > > yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within 1200
> > > meters. -
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > >
> > > > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > > >
> > > > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for army-outgoing
> > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > > > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > > > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net [206.48.121.230]by
> > > > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set sender
> > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > >References: 
> > > > >
> > > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 is ..
> > > > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > > > >tried
> > > > >to get in but failed ..
> > > > > >
> > > > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan by
> > > > >a
> > > > > > Leopard?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > > > >population.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com 
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
> > >                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
> > >   Additional Information:
> > >   Last Name   Arseneault
> > >   First Name  Francois
> > >   Version     2.1
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>   ------------------------------------------------------------------------
>
>   www.avscanada.com 
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>
>   www.avscanada.com
>   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor                                                                                                          
>   AVS Inc
>   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
>   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada  Work: 403 282-6100
>                                                                                                                                                Netscape Conference Address
>   Additional Information:
>   Last Name   Arseneault
>   First Name  Francois
>   Version     2.1
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 13:54:22 -0500 *
"You can run from a sniper, but you just die tired"
God bless our American counterparts. Whatever their faults they cetainly
know how to come up with a descriptive catch-phrase.
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
Sent: March 1, 2000 1:33 PM
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: weapons
Gord,
    Remind me not to annoy you...
Francois
Gordan Dundas wrote:
> Although I‘m not sure I seem to recall the Kahales scope had problems at
that range .However the one time I shot one I could drive tacks at almost
650 meters WOW!!! WOT A
> RUSH!!!
>
> F. A. wrote:
>
> > yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within
1200
> > meters. -
> >
> > Francois
> >
> > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> >
> > > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > >
> > > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >To: 
> > > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for
army-outgoing
> > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]
by
> > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
[206.48.121.230]by
> > > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > >Message-ID: 
> > > >References: 
> > > >
> > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > >
> > > >
> > > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2
is ..
> > > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans
have
> > > >tried
> > > >to get in but failed ..
> > > > >
> > > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > > >
> > > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > > >
> > > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > > >
> > > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > > >
> > > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your
minivan by
> > > >a
> > > > > Leopard?
> > > > >
> > > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > > >
> > > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > > >population.
> > > > >
> > > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > >
> > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > >message body.
> > >
> > > ______________________________________________________
> > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
------------------------------------------------------------------------
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com 
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >
> >   www.avscanada.com
> >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> >   AVS Inc
> >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS
Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
Work: 403 282-6100
> >
Netscape Conference Address
> >   Additional Information:
> >   Last Name   Arseneault
> >   First Name  Francois
> >   Version     2.1
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 12:01:11 -0700*
--------------461BDCFB9AFD1952128DAC5C
ROTFLMAO!!!!
Clive.Law@dfait-maeci.gc.ca wrote:
> "You can run from a sniper, but you just die tired"
> God bless our American counterparts. Whatever their faults they cetainly
> know how to come up with a descriptive catch-phrase.
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: F. A. [mailto:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net]
> Sent: March 1, 2000 1:33 PM
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> Gord,
>
>     Remind me not to annoy you...
>
> Francois
>
> Gordan Dundas wrote:
>
> > Although I‘m not sure I seem to recall the Kahales scope had problems at
> that range .However the one time I shot one I could drive tacks at almost
> 650 meters WOW!!! WOT A
> > RUSH!!!
> >
> > F. A. wrote:
> >
> > > yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within
> 1200
> > > meters. -
> > >
> > > Francois
> > >
> > > Peter Nguyen wrote:
> > >
> > > > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > > >
> > > > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > > > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >To: 
> > > > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > > > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > > > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > > > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > > > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for
> army-outgoing
> > > > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > > > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]
> by
> > > > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > > > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
> [206.48.121.230]by
> > > > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > > > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > > > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> sender
> > > > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > > > >Message-ID: 
> > > > >References: 
> > > > >
> > > > >X-Priority: 3
> > > > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > > > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > > > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > > > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > > > >Precedence: bulk
> > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2
> is ..
> > > > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans
> have
> > > > >tried
> > > > >to get in but failed ..
> > > > > >
> > > > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your
> minivan by
> > > > >a
> > > > > > Leopard?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > > > >population.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > >
> > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > >message body.
> > > >
> > > > ______________________________________________________
> > > > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> ------------------------------------------------------------------------
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com 
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >
> > >   www.avscanada.com
> > >   Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
> 
> > >   AVS Inc
> > >   Corporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
> > >   Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists DPS
> Velocity Edit suite Beta SP camera Underwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
> Work: 403 282-6100
> > >
> Netscape Conference Address
> > >   Additional Information:
> > >   Last Name   Arseneault
> > >   First Name  Francois
> > >   Version     2.1
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------461BDCFB9AFD1952128DAC5C
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------461BDCFB9AFD1952128DAC5C--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Moose" <moose@cancom.net>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 14:46:39 -0500*
you have that right i have a sniper rifle at home  very good weapons for
hunting
-----------------------------------------------------
Click here for Free Video!!
 http://www.gohip.com/freevideo/ 
----- Original Message -----
From: F. A. 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 1:16 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
>
>
> yep... and I wouldn‘t want to piss off a sniper with it anywhere within
1200
> meters. -
>
> Francois
>
>
>
> Peter Nguyen wrote:
>
> > isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> >
> > >From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: 
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > >MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > >Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for
army-outgoing
> > >Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > >Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]
by
> > >cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > >Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
[206.48.121.230]by
> > >e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > > Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > >From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > >X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
sender
> > >to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >Message-ID: 
> > >References: 
> > >
> > >X-Priority: 3
> > >X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > >X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > >Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Precedence: bulk
> > >
> > >
> > >Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2
is ..
> > >well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > >tried
> > >to get in but failed ..
> > > >
> > > > You seem a bit confused.
> > > >
> > > > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > > >
> > > > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > > >
> > > > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > > >
> > > > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your minivan
by
> > >a
> > > > Leopard?
> > > >
> > > > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > > >
> > > > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > >population.
> > > >
> > > > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > > >
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Warrant Bonin" <wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Wed, 01 Mar 2000 15:27:18 EST*
Nope, a friend trained with the canadian sniper rifle at the cadet leader 
marksman course. He said it was the C11 and he shot either the c10 or c12.. 
it was two yerars ago... By the way, i know this is not much of an army 
topic, but anyone know the rules and regs of purchasing handcuffs? for 
work?
Thanx!
Jean-Luc
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:35:57 -0700
>
>Warrant Bonin,
>
>     Not just a cadet, never just a cadet. You‘ve got a good start on life. 
>BTW,
>it‘s okay to use first names here, we don‘t bite, unless of course 
>provoked. C11
>or C12, do you mean the old FN-C1 semi and FN-C2 auto with bi-pod?
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>Warrant Bonin wrote:
>
> > I thought it was the c11 or c12.. Modeled after the PSG1, or so i was
> > told...
> >
> > WO3018
> >
> > yes i know, just a cadet.
> >
> > >From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT
> > >
> > >isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>To: 
> > >>Subject: Re: weapons
> > >>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > >>MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >>MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > >>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for 
>army-outgoing
> > >>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > >>Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          
>by
> > >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > >>Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
> > >>[206.48.121.230]by
> > >>e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > >>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > >>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > >>sender
> > >>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >>Message-ID: 
> > >>References: 
> > >>
> > >>X-Priority: 3
> > >>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > >>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > >>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>Precedence: bulk
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 
>is
> > >>..
> > >>well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > >>tried
> > >>to get in but failed ..
> > >> >
> > >> > You seem a bit confused.
> > >> >
> > >> > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > >> >
> > >> > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > >> >
> > >> > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > >> >
> > >> > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your 
>minivan by
> > >>a
> > >> > Leopard?
> > >> >
> > >> > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > >> >
> > >> > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > >>population.
> > >> >
> > >> > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > >> >
> > >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > message body.
> > >> >
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > >______________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Todd Harris" <harris@nortelnetworks.com>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 18:11:28 -0500*
This message is in MIME format. Since your mail reader does not understand
this format, some or all of this message may not be legible.
The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Warrant Bonin [mailto:wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM]
Sent: Wednesday, March 1, 2000 15:27
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: weapons
Nope, a friend trained with the canadian sniper rifle at the cadet leader 
marksman course. He said it was the C11 and he shot either the c10 or c12.. 
it was two yerars ago... By the way, i know this is not much of an army 
topic, but anyone know the rules and regs of purchasing handcuffs? for 
work?
Thanx!
Jean-Luc
>From: "F. A." 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: weapons
>Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:35:57 -0700
>
>Warrant Bonin,
>
>     Not just a cadet, never just a cadet. You‘ve got a good start on life.
>BTW,
>it‘s okay to use first names here, we don‘t bite, unless of course 
>provoked. C11
>or C12, do you mean the old FN-C1 semi and FN-C2 auto with bi-pod?
>
>Francois
>
>
>
>Warrant Bonin wrote:
>
> > I thought it was the c11 or c12.. Modeled after the PSG1, or so i was
> > told...
> >
> > WO3018
> >
> > yes i know, just a cadet.
> >
> > >From: "Peter Nguyen" 
> > >Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >Date: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT
> > >
> > >isn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
> > >
> > >
> > >>From: "The Griffith Family" 
> > >>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>To: 
> > >>Subject: Re: weapons
> > >>Date: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
> > >>MIME-Version: 1.0
> > >>Received: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
> > >>MHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
> > >>Received: from majordomo@localhost          by
> > >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4  id IAA08770 for 
>army-outgoing
> > >>Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
> > >>Received: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98]          
>by
> > >>cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP  id IAA08767 for
> > >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
> > >>Received: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
> > >>[206.48.121.230]by
> > >>e450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
> > >> Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
> > >>From owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
> > >>X-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
> > >>sender
> > >>to owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
> > >>Message-ID: 
> > >>References: 
> > >>
> > >>X-Priority: 3
> > >>X-MSMail-Priority: Normal
> > >>X-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
> > >>X-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
> > >>Sender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> > >>Precedence: bulk
> > >>
> > >>
> > >>Hi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 
>is
> > >>..
> > >>well it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
> > >>tried
> > >>to get in but failed ..
> > >> >
> > >> > You seem a bit confused.
> > >> >
> > >> > 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
> > >> >
> > >> > 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
> > >> >
> > >> > 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
> > >> >
> > >> > 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your 
>minivan by
> > >>a
> > >> > Leopard?
> > >> >
> > >> > 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
> > >> >
> > >> > 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
> > >>population.
> > >> >
> > >> > 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
> > >> >
> > >> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> > message body.
> > >> >
> > >>
> > >>--------------------------------------------------------
> > >>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >>message body.
> > >
> > >______________________________________________________
> > >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > ______________________________________________________
> > Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>>
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.
RE: weapons
The Sniper Rifle is called the C3. I use them.
Todd Harris 
-----Original Message-----
From: Warrant Bonin [mailto:wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM]
Sent: Wednesday, March 1, 2000 15:27
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
Subject: Re: weapons
Nope, a friend trained with the canadian sniper rifle at the cadet leader 
marksman course. He said it was the C11 and he shot either the c10 or c12.. 
it was two yerars ago... By the way, i know this is not much of an army 
topic, but anyone know the rules and regs of purchasing handcuffs? for 
work?
Thanx!
Jean-Luc
gtFrom: quotF. A.quot ltzzzzzzz@telusplanet.netgt
gtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtTo: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gtSubject: Re: weapons
gtDate: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 11:35:57 -0700
gt
gtWarrant Bonin,
gt
gt Not just a cadet, never just a cadet. You‘ve got a good start on life. 
gtBTW,
gtit‘s okay to use first names here, we don‘t bite, unless of course 
gtprovoked. C11
gtor C12, do you mean the old FN-C1 semi and FN-C2 auto with bi-pod?
gt
gtFrancois
gt
gt
gt
gtWarrant Bonin wrote:
gt
gt gt I thought it was the c11 or c12.. Modeled after the PSG1, or so i was
gt gt told...
gt gt
gt gt WO3018
gt gt
gt gt yes i know, just a cadet.
gt gt
gt gt gtFrom: quotPeter Nguyenquot ltpetern82@HOTMAIL.COMgt
gt gt gtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gt gtTo: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gt gtSubject: Re: weapons
gt gt gtDate: Wed, 01 Mar 2000 18:10:33 GMT
gt gt gt
gt gt gtisn‘t the sniper rifle in Canada called the C3?
gt gt gt
gt gt gt
gt gt gtgtFrom: quotThe Griffith Familyquot ltgriffith@mnsi.netgt
gt gt gtgtReply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gt gtgtTo: ltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt
gt gt gtgtSubject: Re: weapons
gt gt gtgtDate: Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:40:02 -0500
gt gt gtgtMIME-Version: 1.0
gt gt gtgtReceived: from [207.236.3.189] by hotmail.com 3.2 with ESMTP id
gt gt gtgtMHotMailBA865DC80068D82197B3CFEC03BD30BD0 Wed Mar 01 04:53:35 2000
gt gt gtgtReceived: from majordomo@localhost by
gt gt gtgtcpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 id IAA08770 for 
gtarmy-outgoing
gt gt gtgtWed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:29 -0500
gt gt gtgtReceived: from e450.mnsi.net e450.mnsi.net [206.48.122.98] 
gtby
gt gt gtgtcpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com 8.8.4/8.8.4 with ESMTP id IAA08767 for
gt gt gtgtltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt Wed, 1 Mar 2000 08:37:21 -0500
gt gt gtgtReceived: from marigold dyn206-48-121-230.cha.mnsi.net
gt gt gtgt[206.48.121.230]by
gt gt gtgte450.mnsi.net 8.8.8/waffleiron with SMTP id HAA16080for
gt gt gtgtltarmy@cipherlogic.on.cagt Wed, 1 Mar 2000 07:41:09 -0500 EST
gt gt gtgtFrom owner-army@cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com Wed Mar 01 04:54:42 2000
gt gt gtgtX-Authentication-Warning: cpu2212.adsl.bellglobal.com: majordomo set
gt gt gtgtsender
gt gt gtgtto owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca using -f
gt gt gtgtMessage-ID: lt002001bf837b$447b2380$0100a8c0@marigoldgt
gt gt gtgtReferences: lt20000301030627.12005.qmail@hotmail.comgt
gt gt gtgtlt003301bf833d$3db55180$590a038e@williamsgt
gt gt gtgtX-Priority: 3
gt gt gtgtX-MSMail-Priority: Normal
gt gt gtgtX-Mailer: Microsoft Outlook Express 5.00.2919.6600
gt gt gtgtX-MimeOLE: Produced By Microsoft MimeOLE V5.00.2919.6600
gt gt gtgtSender: owner-army@cipherlogic.on.ca
gt gt gtgtPrecedence: bulk
gt gt gtgt
gt gt gtgt
gt gt gtgtHi .. Yes we do have sniper rifles .. and if you don‘t know what JTF2 
gtis
gt gt gtgt..
gt gt gtgtwell it‘s the best trained military unit in the world.. Americans have
gt gt gtgttried
gt gt gtgtto get in but failed ..
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt You seem a bit confused.
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 1. Do you know the difference between the M16A2 and the C7?
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 2. M4? As in the Sherman tank?
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 3. The Russians no longer use the AK47 as front line issue.
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 4. Can I have a copy of the video of the destruction of your 
gtminivan by
gt gt gtgta
gt gt gtgt gt Leopard?
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 5. have you ever heard of JTF2?
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 6. You say the US Military is much larger than ours..so is their
gt gt gtgtpopulation.
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt 7. Do you have a spell checker on your computer?
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt gt --------------------------------------------------------
gt gt gtgt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gt gtgt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt gt gtgt gt to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt gt gtgt gt message body.
gt gt gtgt gt
gt gt gtgt
gt gt gtgt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gt gtgtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gt gtgtto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt gt gtgtto remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt gt gtgtmessage body.
gt gt gt
gt gt gt______________________________________________________
gt gt gtGet Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
gt gt gt
gt gt gt--------------------------------------------------------
gt gt gtNOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gt gtto majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt gt gtto remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt gt gtmessage body.
gt gt
gt gt ______________________________________________________
gt gt Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
gt gt
gt gt --------------------------------------------------------
gt gt NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
gt gt to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
gt gt to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
gt gt message body.
gtltlt zzzzzzz.vcf gtgt
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE: To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line quotunsubscribe armyquot in the
message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Wed, 1 Mar 2000 21:57:37 -0500*
Jean-Luc
Handcuffs can be legally purchased at any fine "Surplus" or Police Precinct
Quartermaster. Just so you‘re aware, not all cuffs are keyed alike. Most are
but not all. Actually, when I was stuck working in Toronto for the NATO
Ministers Conference in September of last year, we were advised to purchase
a set. Possible riot controlling item... The prices Canadian were on
average $45. Some were more, some less. But remember, you get what you pay
for. Doesn‘t hurt to pick up an extra set of keys at the same time.
John
3 RCR, O Coy, Petawawa
----- Original Message -----
From: "Warrant Bonin" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 3:27 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
> Nope, a friend trained with the canadian sniper rifle at the cadet leader
> marksman course. He said it was the C11 and he shot either the c10 or
c12..
> it was two yerars ago... By the way, i know this is not much of an army
> topic, but anyone know the rules and regs of purchasing handcuffs? for
> work?
>
> Thanx!
>
> Jean-Luc
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Davis" <jcdavis@sympatico.ca>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 08:52:49 -0500*
Hey Todd, where are you? Ottawa? guessing from the Nortel Networks email
addy... Or rather who are you with? Your name sounds familiar. There is a
Harris in the 3rd Bn here in Pet. I think he‘s a MCpl. Speaking of wpns and
snipers, have you ever heard of Sgt Wayne Nicolson? He was with O Coy, but
since Bosnia rebadged to PPCLI in Feb 99.
Just Curious
John
----- Original Message -----
From: "Todd Harris" 
To: 
Sent: Wednesday, March 01, 2000 6:11 PM
Subject: RE: weapons
> The Sniper Rifle is called the C3.  I use them.
>
> Todd Harris
>
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 15:07:36 -0500*
Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens from
foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
-----Original Message-----
From: sgt. RASKUL 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
Subject: weapons
>i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
>its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
>needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
A2,
>even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent be
>surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
>kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
>time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
from
>the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for
us
>is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
>we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
>the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
>not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
>we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
>country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
probably
>has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our troops
>more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
>kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought
we
>wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
>do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
>we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
>exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
>they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>
>1.we dont have enough troops
>2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
>3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
>4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
>5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
>6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
>______________________________________________________
>Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
>
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 15:07:36 -0500*
I‘ve always heard that the C7 is better than the M16 .
-----Original Message-----
From: F. A. 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 11:54 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
er... you‘re kidding, right? The C7 sucks...why? Yep the Browning .50 cal is
old, know anything just as good? As dependable? The reason its still around
is
because it is that good. Know anyone who has walked away after being hit by
it?
Didnt think so. Our tanks were only 115mm 115mm what? They have a 105mm
gun,
if thats what you were talking about. Unfit soldiers? Are you a little
confused
or just angry? Do we even compare to an African Army? Me thinks you havent
seen
African troops. Were a just wee bit better trained and equipped thats
humour. As for the US ever wanting to invade us, you may want to enrol in a
history and/or political history class at your local community college. You
ll
find it quite enlightening. And please, do yourself a favour and try using a
little better grammar. And quit reading those damn SOF magazines! -
Best regards
Francois Arseneault
"sgt. RASKUL" wrote:
> i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think canada
> needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
A2,
> even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
be
> surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal is
> kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck, last
> time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
from
> the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for
us
> is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find them
> we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or rangersnot
> the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but if
> we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
probably
> has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
troops
> more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought
we
> wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US. WE
> do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win, everytime
> we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>
> 1.we dont have enough troops
> 2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> 3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better artillery
> 4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> 5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> 6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> ______________________________________________________
> Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 15:26:21 -0800*
I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles at
Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation for a
green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
----- Original Message -----
From: "John Gilmour" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens from
> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> Subject: weapons
>
>
> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to improve
> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
canada
> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
> A2,
> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
be
> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal
is
> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
last
> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
> from
> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes for
> us
> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
them
> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
rangersnot
> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but
if
> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> probably
> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
troops
> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we fought
> we
> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US.
WE
> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
everytime
> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade us,
> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >
> >1.we dont have enough troops
> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
artillery
> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> >______________________________________________________
> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
> >
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 19:14:43 -0500*
I thought it was a draw overall ?
-----Original Message-----
From: dave newcombe 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
>I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles at
>Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation for
a
>green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
>----- Original Message -----
>From: "John Gilmour" 
>To: 
>Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
>Subject: Re: weapons
>
>
>> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens from
>> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
>>
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: sgt. RASKUL 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
>> Subject: weapons
>>
>>
>> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
improve
>> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
>canada
>> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
>> A2,
>> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
>be
>> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal
>is
>> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
>last
>> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
>> from
>> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
for
>> us
>> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
>them
>> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
>rangersnot
>> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
>> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but
>if
>> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
>> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
>> probably
>> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
>troops
>> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
>> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
fought
>> we
>> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US.
>WE
>> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
>everytime
>> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
>> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
us,
>> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>> >
>> >1.we dont have enough troops
>> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
>> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
>artillery
>> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
>> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
>> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
>> >______________________________________________________
>> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>> >
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Thu, 02 Mar 2000 20:17:00 -0500*
A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the black soot
stains.
Mike Gough
John Gilmour wrote:
> I thought it was a draw overall ?
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: dave newcombe 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles at
> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation for
> a
> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> >
> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens from
> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> >>
> >>
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> >> Subject: weapons
> >>
> >>
> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> improve
> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> >canada
> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1 or
> >> A2,
> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei woudent
> >be
> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning .50cal
> >is
> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> >last
> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a hit
> >> from
> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> for
> >> us
> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> >them
> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> >rangersnot
> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army. probably
> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true, but
> >if
> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> >> probably
> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> >troops
> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that we
> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> fought
> >> we
> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the US.
> >WE
> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> >everytime
> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> us,
> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >> >
> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> >artillery
> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> >> >______________________________________________________
> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >> >
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *grayson <grayson@uniserve.com>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 17:57:51 -0800*
>A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
>Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
>It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the 
>black soot
>stains.
>
Well they burned Toronto.  Not such a bad idea when you think about it 
I lean to the draw side of the debate but I‘m always interested in new 
arguments.
Cheers
Grayson
CANNON, n.  An instrument employed in the rectification of national 
boundaries.
Bierce
The Devils Dictionary
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Thu, 2 Mar 2000 22:50:07 -0800*
Only a draw if you don‘t factor in the huge difference in the size of forces
used.----- Original Message -----
From: "grayson" 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 5:57 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
> >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the
> >black soot
> >stains.
> >
> Well they burned Toronto.  Not such a bad idea when you think about it 
>
> I lean to the draw side of the debate but I‘m always interested in new
> arguments.
>
> Cheers
> Grayson
>
> CANNON, n.  An instrument employed in the rectification of national
> boundaries.
>
>
> Bierce
> The Devils Dictionary
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 02:29:32 -0500*
At 22:50 02/03/2000 -0800, dave newcombe wrote:
>Only a draw if you don‘t factor in the huge difference in the size of forces
It‘s not a draw at all. The American war aim was the conquest of the rich
farmland of Southern Ontario. They failed in this aim. Clearly we won and
they lost. Why dither about it?
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"John Gilmour" <jgilmour@atsrecruitment.com>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 09:09:20 -0500*
Still I think it was a draw !
We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little part of
Maine I think !
-----Original Message-----
From: I Michael Gough 
To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
>A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
>Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
>It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up the black
soot
>stains.
>
>Mike Gough
>
>John Gilmour wrote:
>
>> I thought it was a draw overall ?
>>
>> -----Original Message-----
>> From: dave newcombe 
>> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
>> Subject: Re: weapons
>>
>> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles
at
>> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation
for
>> a
>> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
>> >----- Original Message -----
>> >From: "John Gilmour" 
>> >To: 
>> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
>> >Subject: Re: weapons
>> >
>> >
>> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens
from
>> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> -----Original Message-----
>> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
>> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
>> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
>> >> Subject: weapons
>> >>
>> >>
>> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
>> improve
>> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
>> >canada
>> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1
or
>> >> A2,
>> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
woudent
>> >be
>> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
.50cal
>> >is
>> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
>> >last
>> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a
hit
>> >> from
>> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
>> for
>> >> us
>> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
>> >them
>> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
>> >rangersnot
>> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
probably
>> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true,
but
>> >if
>> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in
a
>> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
>> >> probably
>> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
>> >troops
>> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that
we
>> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
>> fought
>> >> we
>> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the
US.
>> >WE
>> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
>> >everytime
>> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
>> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
>> us,
>> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
>> >> >
>> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
>> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
>> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
>> >artillery
>> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
>> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
>> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
>> >> >______________________________________________________
>> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
>> >> >
>> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> >message body.
>> >> >
>> >>
>> >> --------------------------------------------------------
>> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >> message body.
>> >
>> >--------------------------------------------------------
>> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> >message body.
>>
>> --------------------------------------------------------
>> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>> message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Lawson" <kplawson@csolve.net>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 11:08:14 -0800*
Who  sued for peace?
Why is Whit House white?
Why did Light Division successfully  complete Chesapeake bay march around?
While US re-enforced non-threaten Baltimore.
Northern New England States Occupied and Talking secession?
Remember Napoleon fell Continental Army Spain Portugal and France had
nothing to do after ten years of Battle?
Check casualties rates of major battles and POW exchanges of how many
Brit/Cdn for US
Why did State Troops refuse orders and serve outside US boarder.
And remember New Orleans was fought after war was over. Troops involved were
kept ship board for three months in tropics with rampart disease Cholera
Typhoid Ship Fever, Glories victory but they were few and far between by
then.
Keith Lawson
----- Original Message -----
From: John Gilmour 
To: 
Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 4:14 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
> I thought it was a draw overall ?
>
>
> -----Original Message-----
> From: dave newcombe 
> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
>
> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles
at
> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation
for
> a
> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> >----- Original Message -----
> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> >To: 
> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> >Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> >
> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens
from
> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> >>
> >>
> >> -----Original Message-----
> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> >> Subject: weapons
> >>
> >>
> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> improve
> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> >canada
> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1
or
> >> A2,
> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
woudent
> >be
> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
.50cal
> >is
> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> >last
> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a
hit
> >> from
> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> for
> >> us
> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> >them
> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> >rangersnot
> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
probably
> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true,
but
> >if
> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> >> probably
> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> >troops
> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that
we
> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> fought
> >> we
> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the
US.
> >WE
> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> >everytime
> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> us,
> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> >> >
> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> >artillery
> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> >> >______________________________________________________
> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> >> >
> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> >message body.
> >> >
> >>
> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >> message body.
> >
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> >message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"F. A." <zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 10:14:55 -0700*
--------------BCF001895B8DDE20E869EEF3
Huh?
Lawson wrote:
> Who  sued for peace?
> Why is Whit House white?
> Why did Light Division successfully  complete Chesapeake bay march around?
> While US re-enforced non-threaten Baltimore.
> Northern New England States Occupied and Talking secession?
> Remember Napoleon fell Continental Army Spain Portugal and France had
> nothing to do after ten years of Battle?
> Check casualties rates of major battles and POW exchanges of how many
> Brit/Cdn for US
> Why did State Troops refuse orders and serve outside US boarder.
> And remember New Orleans was fought after war was over. Troops involved were
> kept ship board for three months in tropics with rampart disease Cholera
> Typhoid Ship Fever, Glories victory but they were few and far between by
> then.
>
> Keith Lawson
>
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: John Gilmour 
> To: 
> Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 4:14 PM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> > I thought it was a draw overall ?
> >
> >
> > -----Original Message-----
> > From: dave newcombe 
> > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> >
> > >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of 1812, Battles
> at
> > >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a recommendation
> for
> > a
> > >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you one.
> > >----- Original Message -----
> > >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > >To: 
> > >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > >Subject: Re: weapons
> > >
> > >
> > >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take citizens
> from
> > >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join them !
> > >>
> > >>
> > >> -----Original Message-----
> > >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > >> Subject: weapons
> > >>
> > >>
> > >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the army to
> > improve
> > >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time. i think
> > >canada
> > >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and bye M16A1
> or
> > >> A2,
> > >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford thosei
> woudent
> > >be
> > >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the browning
> .50cal
> > >is
> > >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our tanks suck,
> > >last
> > >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van can take a
> hit
> > >> from
> > >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing that goes
> > for
> > >> us
> > >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if when we find
> > >them
> > >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces or
> > >rangersnot
> > >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African army.
> probably
> > >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats probably true,
> but
> > >if
> > >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good to live in a
> > >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit soldiers.China
> > >> probably
> > >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war to get our
> > >troops
> > >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people hear that
> we
> > >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every war we
> > fought
> > >> we
> > >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably beat the
> US.
> > >WE
> > >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably win,
> > >everytime
> > >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these are little
> > >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try to invade
> > us,
> > >> >they would total destroy us because of the following reasons.
> > >> >
> > >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by better
> > >artillery
> > >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada out.
> > >> >______________________________________________________
> > >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > >> >
> > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> >message body.
> > >> >
> > >>
> > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >> message body.
> > >
> > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > >message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------BCF001895B8DDE20E869EEF3
 name="zzzzzzz.vcf"
 filename="zzzzzzz.vcf"
begin:vcard 
n:ArseneaultFrancois 
telwork:403 282-6100
x-mozilla-html:FALSE
url:http://www.avscanada.com/
org:AVS IncCorporate  Broadcast Video Production since 1987
version:2.1
emailinternet:zzzzzzz@telusplanet.net
title:Francois Arseneault - camera/editor
adrquoted-printable:Military, Motorsports and extreme environment specialists=3B =0D=0ADPS Velocity Edit suite=3B =0D=0ABeta SP camera=3B =0D=0AUnderwater unitCalgaryAlbertaCanada
x-mozilla-cpt:-12336
fn:www.avscanada.com
end:vcard
--------------BCF001895B8DDE20E869EEF3--
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *grayson <grayson@uniserve.com>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 12:39:03 -0800*
I‘m a little rusty but here goes
The war was started over trade, freedom of the seas specifically. 
Invasions of British North America and potential territorial 
aggrandizement were a secondary, opportunistic, war aim really.
The Americans demonstrated more strategic initiative if not tactical 
ability.  Body counts at a few battles don‘t really tell who won the war. 
Or lost it.   eg Vietnam War New Orleans was irrelevant except for 
American myth building purposes.
The war ended with no territorial gain for either side.
The war contributed to a canadian myth - the militia saved the day - that 
had some nation building value but nothing else really. Of course we 
know it was British regulars who saved the day 
It really was a draw. As much fun as it is to tease Americans about it.
Cheers
Grayson
HISTORY, n.  An account mostly false, of events mostly unimportant, which 
are brought about by rulers mostly knaves, and soldiers mostly fools.
Ambrose Bierce - The Devil‘s Dictionary
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Derrick Forsythe <Derrick.Forsythe@gov.ab.ca>* on *Fri, 3 Mar 2000 13:44:26 -0700 *
Grayson - you know we seized territory down the coast of Maine - territory
we had to later give back - it means the trip from Gagetown to LL Bean would
have probably been a bit longer, but look at the downstream losses - 5/6 of
Georges Bank - it was a draw becasue the Brits decided it would be a draw.

> -----Original Message-----
> From:grayson [SMTP:grayson@uniserve.com]
> Sent:Friday, March 03, 2000 1:39 PM
> To:army@cipherlogic.on.ca
> Subject:Re: weapons  War of 1812
> 
> I‘m a little rusty but here goes
> 
> The war was started over trade, freedom of the seas specifically. 
> 
> Invasions of British North America and potential territorial 
> aggrandizement were a secondary, opportunistic, war aim really.
> 
> The Americans demonstrated more strategic initiative if not tactical 
> ability.  Body counts at a few battles don‘t really tell who won the war. 
> Or lost it.   eg Vietnam War New Orleans was irrelevant except for 
> American myth building purposes.
> 
> The war ended with no territorial gain for either side.
> 
> The war contributed to a canadian myth - the militia saved the day - that 
> had some nation building value but nothing else really. Of course we 
> know it was British regulars who saved the day 
> 
> It really was a draw. As much fun as it is to tease Americans about it.
> 
> 
> 
> Cheers
> Grayson
> 
> HISTORY, n.  An account mostly false, of events mostly unimportant, which 
> are brought about by rulers mostly knaves, and soldiers mostly fools.
> 
> Ambrose Bierce - The Devil‘s Dictionary
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Patrick Cain <patrickcain@snappingturtle.net>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 16:30:30 -0500*
At 12:39 03/03/2000 -0800, grayson wrote:
>I‘m a little rusty but here goes
>
>The war was started over trade, freedom of the seas specifically. 
>
>Invasions of British North America and potential territorial 
>aggrandizement were a secondary, opportunistic, war aim really.
I last studied this some time ago, but I seem to remember that the
political pressure in Congress to declare war in 1812 came from the inland
South and the Midwest, not from New England. New England strongly opposed
the war, almost seceded in reaction to it, and as a practical matter
ignored it as much as possible. Trading relationships between Nova Scotia
and Massachusetts continued as they had before the war, and included
large-scale trade in military commodities like gunpowder. 
The significance of this is that it was largely New England‘s merchant
ships who had become subject to  boarding by the Royal Navy in the twenty
years before the war. They regarded this as an irritant, not a real _causus
belli_ dependent as they were on seaborne merchant trade, they couldn‘t
afford to be blockaded by a superior sea power. They could see that that
would break the whole regional economy, and when it happened it did in fact
break the whole regional economy. Hence the Hartford Declaration. 
Congressmen from the South and Midwest like House Speaker Henry Clay, on
the other hand were clear about their ambition to conquer the rich farmland
of the area we would now refer to as southern Ontario. They also wanted to
stop Brock‘s covert support of the Wabash Confederacy, which had been going
on for several years prior to the declaration of war. 
Clay used the British boarding policy to further his arguments for war with
Britain, but the fact that the people most intimately affected by it
opposed the war tells us all we need to know. 
>The Americans demonstrated more strategic initiative if not tactical 
>ability.
Oh, I don‘t know about that. Bob Kennedy, an occasional participant in this
list Bob? wrote a small essay for the _Garrison_ several years ago about
how Brock‘s capture of Detroit and Michilimackinac exemplified a perfect
understanding and application of the all of the modern principles of war.
Perhaps he could be persuaded to repost it. 
>
>The war ended with no territorial gain for either side.
Well, yes. A war of aggression which ends with the prewar status quo is a
defeat for the aggressor. 
Patrick Cain
voice: 416 539-0939
fax:    416 515-3698
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *Tom Downs <tdowns@connix.com>* on *Fri, 03 Mar 2000 16:38:44 -0500*
One thing that makes the War of 1812 so hard to assess is the
fact that there were irresponsible American politicians now there‘s
something you don‘t see anymore... an irresponsible politician
who enunciated sectional war aims.  OTOH New England wanted no part of
the war because it was bad for business.  There was a meeting in 1814
or 1815 in Hartford near where I live to discuss seceding due to
opposition to the war.  
I would say, therefore, that the only *national* war aims were
those pertaining to the British interpretation of the Law of Blockade
and to impressment of seamen.  And Britain satisfied the U.S.  on both
points at the Treaty of Ghent.  Of course, the fact that the Napoleonic
Wars were over had nothing to do with the British position.  Any
territorial ambitions in Canada were of sectional interest.
 All in all, calling it a draw works for me.
And, yes, I‘m glad we‘re on the same side.  My daughter is
engaged to a Canadian and this way in-law relations are easier.
Take care
Tom Downs
Nutmegger
grayson wrote:
> 
> I‘m a little rusty but here goes
> 
> The war was started over trade, freedom of the seas specifically.
> 
> Invasions of British North America and potential territorial
> aggrandizement were a secondary, opportunistic, war aim really.
> 
> The Americans demonstrated more strategic initiative if not tactical
> ability.  Body counts at a few battles don‘t really tell who won the war.
> Or lost it.   eg Vietnam War New Orleans was irrelevant except for
> American myth building purposes.
> 
> The war ended with no territorial gain for either side.
> 
> The war contributed to a canadian myth - the militia saved the day - that
> had some nation building value but nothing else really. Of course we
> know it was British regulars who saved the day
> 
> It really was a draw. As much fun as it is to tease Americans about it.
> 
> Cheers
> Grayson
> 
> HISTORY, n.  An account mostly false, of events mostly unimportant, which
> are brought about by rulers mostly knaves, and soldiers mostly fools.
> 
> Ambrose Bierce - The Devil‘s Dictionary
> 
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"dave newcombe" <davebo@seaside.net>* on *Sat, 4 Mar 2000 16:15:58 -0800*
Did you ever wonder why the British fought so hard for the northern half of
North America, but folded like so many cards in the southern half.  Was a
few  felt hats made out of beaver, really worth shovelling snow for 4-5
months of the year. I mean come on, is a few mosquitos and poisonous snakes
really enough to make them decide that the ice and snow was easier to take.
----- Original Message -----
From: "Gordan Dundas" 
To: 
Sent: Saturday, March 04, 2000 2:32 PM
Subject: Re: weapons
> Well if you‘d paid those speeding tickets ,this would‘nt happen......
>
> I Michael Gough wrote:
>
> > I wouldn‘t know dave... but if we had it, why didn‘t we keep it?  I‘d
sure like
> > to be able to go to Florida without having to worry about getting shot.
> >
> > dave newcombe wrote:
> >
> > > I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale
area.
> > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > From: "I Michael Gough" 
> > > To: 
> > > Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
> > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > >
> > > > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but
we
> > > just
> > > > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really
should
> > > have
> > > > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been
nice.
> > > I
> > > > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse
position,
> > > so
> > > > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> > > >
> > > > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know
anything
> > > more
> > > > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that
White
> > > House
> > > > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> > > >
> > > > Cheers,
> > > > Mike
> > > >
> > > > John Gilmour wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little
part
> > > of
> > > > > Maine I think !
> > > > >
> > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >
> > > > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up
the
> > > black
> > > > > soot
> > > > > >stains.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >Mike Gough
> > > > > >
> > > > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > > > >>
> > > > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > >>
> > > > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of
1812,
> > > Battles
> > > > > at
> > > > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
> > > recommendation
> > > > > for
> > > > > >> a
> > > > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you
one.
> > > > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > > > >> >To: 
> > > > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > >> >
> > > > > >> >
> > > > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
> > > citizens
> > > > > from
> > > > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join
them !
> > > > > >> >>
> > > > > >> >>
> > > > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > > > >> >>
> > > > > >> >>
> > > > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the
army to
> > > > > >> improve
> > > > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time.
i
> > > think
> > > > > >> >canada
> > > > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and
bye
> > > M16A1
> > > > > or
> > > > > >> >> A2,
> > > > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford
thosei
> > > > > woudent
> > > > > >> >be
> > > > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the
browning
> > > > > .50cal
> > > > > >> >is
> > > > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our
tanks
> > > suck,
> > > > > >> >last
> > > > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van
can take
> > > a
> > > > > hit
> > > > > >> >> from
> > > > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing
that
> > > goes
> > > > > >> for
> > > > > >> >> us
> > > > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if
when we
> > > find
> > > > > >> >them
> > > > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces
or
> > > > > >> >rangersnot
> > > > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African
army.
> > > > > probably
> > > > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats
probably
> > > true,
> > > > > but
> > > > > >> >if
> > > > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good
to live
> > > in
> > > > > a
> > > > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
> > > soldiers.China
> > > > > >> >> probably
> > > > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war
to get
> > > our
> > > > > >> >troops
> > > > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people
hear
> > > that
> > > > > we
> > > > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every
war
> > > we
> > > > > >> fought
> > > > > >> >> we
> > > > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably
beat
> > > the
> > > > > US.
> > > > > >> >WE
> > > > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably
win,
> > > > > >> >everytime
> > > > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these
are
> > > little
> > > > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try
to
> > > invade
> > > > > >> us,
> > > > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following
reasons.
> > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by
better
> > > > > >> >artillery
> > > > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada
out.
> > > > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >> >> >message body.
> > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > >> >>
> > > > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >> >> message body.
> > > > > >> >
> > > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >> >message body.
> > > > > >>
> > > > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >> message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > >message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"I Michael Gough" <s22617@rmc.ca>* on *Sun, 05 Mar 2000 00:49:27 -0500*
Awww, c‘mon dave, are you trying to tell us that you don‘t enjoy those squadrons
of enemy mosquitos attacking your neck at night.  It keeps us Canadian!  And
you‘re right Gord, they know me down there.  They just see my licence plate and
start shootin‘!  They don‘t even bother asking for my licence and vehicle reg.
mike
dave newcombe wrote:
> Did you ever wonder why the British fought so hard for the northern half of
> North America, but folded like so many cards in the southern half.  Was a
> few  felt hats made out of beaver, really worth shovelling snow for 4-5
> months of the year. I mean come on, is a few mosquitos and poisonous snakes
> really enough to make them decide that the ice and snow was easier to take.
> ----- Original Message -----
> From: "Gordan Dundas" 
> To: 
> Sent: Saturday, March 04, 2000 2:32 PM
> Subject: Re: weapons
>
> > Well if you‘d paid those speeding tickets ,this would‘nt happen......
> >
> > I Michael Gough wrote:
> >
> > > I wouldn‘t know dave... but if we had it, why didn‘t we keep it?  I‘d
> sure like
> > > to be able to go to Florida without having to worry about getting shot.
> > >
> > > dave newcombe wrote:
> > >
> > > > I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale
> area.
> > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > From: "I Michael Gough" 
> > > > To: 
> > > > Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
> > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > >
> > > > > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, but
> we
> > > > just
> > > > > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we really
> should
> > > > have
> > > > > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have been
> nice.
> > > > I
> > > > > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse
> position,
> > > > so
> > > > > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> > > > >
> > > > > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know
> anything
> > > > more
> > > > > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them that
> White
> > > > House
> > > > > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> > > > >
> > > > > Cheers,
> > > > > Mike
> > > > >
> > > > > John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > >
> > > > > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > > > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a little
> part
> > > > of
> > > > > > Maine I think !
> > > > > >
> > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > >
> > > > > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > > > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > > > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to cover up
> the
> > > > black
> > > > > > soot
> > > > > > >stains.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >Mike Gough
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > > > > >>
> > > > > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > > > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > > > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > > >>
> > > > > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of
> 1812,
> > > > Battles
> > > > > > at
> > > > > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
> > > > recommendation
> > > > > > for
> > > > > > >> a
> > > > > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give you
> one.
> > > > > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > > > > >> >To: 
> > > > > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > > > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will take
> > > > citizens
> > > > > > from
> > > > > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them join
> them !
> > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > > > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > > > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to the
> army to
> > > > > > >> improve
> > > > > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the time.
> i
> > > > think
> > > > > > >> >canada
> > > > > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go and
> bye
> > > > M16A1
> > > > > > or
> > > > > > >> >> A2,
> > > > > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant afford
> thosei
> > > > > > woudent
> > > > > > >> >be
> > > > > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the
> browning
> > > > > > .50cal
> > > > > > >> >is
> > > > > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper rifles?our
> tanks
> > > > suck,
> > > > > > >> >last
> > > > > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini van
> can take
> > > > a
> > > > > > hit
> > > > > > >> >> from
> > > > > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only thing
> that
> > > > goes
> > > > > > >> for
> > > > > > >> >> us
> > > > > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. if
> when we
> > > > find
> > > > > > >> >them
> > > > > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special forces
> or
> > > > > > >> >rangersnot
> > > > > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any African
> army.
> > > > > > probably
> > > > > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats
> probably
> > > > true,
> > > > > > but
> > > > > > >> >if
> > > > > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt good
> to live
> > > > in
> > > > > > a
> > > > > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
> > > > soldiers.China
> > > > > > >> >> probably
> > > > > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a war
> to get
> > > > our
> > > > > > >> >troops
> > > > > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if people
> hear
> > > > that
> > > > > > we
> > > > > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. every
> war
> > > > we
> > > > > > >> fought
> > > > > > >> >> we
> > > > > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can probably
> beat
> > > > the
> > > > > > US.
> > > > > > >> >WE
> > > > > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can probably
> win,
> > > > > > >> >everytime
> > > > > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but these
> are
> > > > little
> > > > > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would try
> to
> > > > invade
> > > > > > >> us,
> > > > > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following
> reasons.
> > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered by
> better
> > > > > > >> >artillery
> > > > > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then us.
> > > > > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe canada
> out.
> > > > > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > > > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > >> >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >> >> >message body.
> > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >> >> message body.
> > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >> >message body.
> > > > > > >>
> > > > > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >> message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> >
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
> --------------------------------------------------------
> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> message body.
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------



## army

Posted by *"Warrant Bonin" <wo3018@HOTMAIL.COM>* on *Sun, 05 Mar 2000 01:33:01 EST*
Since when did they START asking for license plates and vehicle ID... think 
about it, i heard that in texas there is not even an age resrtiction to buy 
a firearm, and that the statistic was that for every person in the US, there 
are 2.5 firearms...
I could only imagine myself being a police officer there... just walk around 
and you need at least 50 handcuffs ‘cause by the time you get to the 
station, you have 49 more offenders =
ME!
>From: "I Michael Gough" 
>Reply-To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca
>Subject: Re: weapons  1812
>Date: Sun, 05 Mar 2000 00:49:27 -0500
>
>Awww, c‘mon dave, are you trying to tell us that you don‘t enjoy those 
>squadrons
>of enemy mosquitos attacking your neck at night.  It keeps us Canadian!  
>And
>you‘re right Gord, they know me down there.  They just see my licence plate 
>and
>start shootin‘!  They don‘t even bother asking for my licence and vehicle 
>reg.
>
>mike
>
>dave newcombe wrote:
>
> > Did you ever wonder why the British fought so hard for the northern half 
>of
> > North America, but folded like so many cards in the southern half.  Was 
>a
> > few  felt hats made out of beaver, really worth shovelling snow for 4-5
> > months of the year. I mean come on, is a few mosquitos and poisonous 
>snakes
> > really enough to make them decide that the ice and snow was easier to 
>take.
> > ----- Original Message -----
> > From: "Gordan Dundas" 
> > To: 
> > Sent: Saturday, March 04, 2000 2:32 PM
> > Subject: Re: weapons
> >
> > > Well if you‘d paid those speeding tickets ,this would‘nt 
>happen......
> > >
> > > I Michael Gough wrote:
> > >
> > > > I wouldn‘t know dave... but if we had it, why didn‘t we keep it?  
>I‘d
> > sure like
> > > > to be able to go to Florida without having to worry about getting 
>shot.
> > > >
> > > > dave newcombe wrote:
> > > >
> > > > > I thought we did get Southern Florida, at least in the Lauderdale
> > area.
> > > > > ----- Original Message -----
> > > > > From: "I Michael Gough" 
> > > > > To: 
> > > > > Sent: Friday, March 03, 2000 6:52 AM
> > > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > >
> > > > > > Who wants Michigan and Ohio anyways?  We could have taken them, 
>but
> > we
> > > > > just
> > > > > > didn‘t want to, it was a smart move if you ask me.  What we 
>really
> > should
> > > > > have
> > > > > > done is gone after Florida or South Carolina, that would have 
>been
> > nice.
> > > > > I
> > > > > > think if we tried now though, we‘d probably be in a little worse
> > position,
> > > > > so
> > > > > > we‘ve got to be happy with what we have.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > In any case, it‘s all history now.  Most Americans don‘t know
> > anything
> > > > > more
> > > > > > about the war of 1812 then we tell them, so we just tell them 
>that
> > White
> > > > > House
> > > > > > story and laugh at the look on their faces.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > Cheers,
> > > > > > Mike
> > > > > >
> > > > > > John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > > >
> > > > > > > Still I think it was a draw !
> > > > > > > We could have had Michigan  Ohio etc.  we ended up with a 
>little
> > part
> > > > > of
> > > > > > > Maine I think !
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > > From: I Michael Gough 
> > > > > > > To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > > Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 8:59 PM
> > > > > > > Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >A draw?  ****  we burnt their Capitol to the ground!
> > > > > > > >Don‘t you know why the White House is called the White House?
> > > > > > > >It‘s because after we burnt it, they painted it white to 
>cover up
> > the
> > > > > black
> > > > > > > soot
> > > > > > > >stains.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >Mike Gough
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >John Gilmour wrote:
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >> I thought it was a draw overall ?
> > > > > > > >>
> > > > > > > >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > > >> From: dave newcombe 
> > > > > > > >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > > >> Date: Thursday, March 02, 2000 7:12 PM
> > > > > > > >> Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > > > >>
> > > > > > > >> >I thought we did beat them, when they invaded us.  War of
> > 1812,
> > > > > Battles
> > > > > > > at
> > > > > > > >> >Allen‘s Corner‘s, Chrysler‘s farm, etc.  If you need a
> > > > > recommendation
> > > > > > > for
> > > > > > > >> a
> > > > > > > >> >green card to enlist in the"Ranger Division", I‘ll give 
>you
> > one.
> > > > > > > >> >----- Original Message -----
> > > > > > > >> >From: "John Gilmour" 
> > > > > > > >> >To: 
> > > > > > > >> >Sent: Thursday, March 02, 2000 12:07 PM
> > > > > > > >> >Subject: Re: weapons
> > > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > > >> >> Hey Sgt Raskul, did you know that the US military will 
>take
> > > > > citizens
> > > > > > > from
> > > > > > > >> >> foreign nations as recruits ? If you can‘t beat them 
>join
> > them !
> > > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > > >> >> -----Original Message-----
> > > > > > > >> >> From: sgt. RASKUL 
> > > > > > > >> >> To: army@cipherlogic.on.ca 
> > > > > > > >> >> Date: Tuesday, February 29, 2000 10:12 PM
> > > > > > > >> >> Subject: weapons
> > > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > > >> >> >i think that the new budget should be totaly going to 
>the
> > army to
> > > > > > > >> improve
> > > > > > > >> >> >its weapons. we cant depended on the US or UK all the 
>time.
> > i
> > > > > think
> > > > > > > >> >canada
> > > > > > > >> >> >needs new infantry rifles. the C7 sucks. why cant we go 
>and
> > bye
> > > > > M16A1
> > > > > > > or
> > > > > > > >> >> A2,
> > > > > > > >> >> >even M4. i think an ak-47 does better. if we cant 
>afford
> > thosei
> > > > > > > woudent
> > > > > > > >> >be
> > > > > > > >> >> >surprised theres always the RPM or even the STYRE. the
> > browning
> > > > > > > .50cal
> > > > > > > >> >is
> > > > > > > >> >> >kind of getting old and do we even have sniper 
>rifles?our
> > tanks
> > > > > suck,
> > > > > > > >> >last
> > > > > > > >> >> >time i checked they were only 115mm. i think my mini 
>van
> > can take
> > > > > a
> > > > > > > hit
> > > > > > > >> >> from
> > > > > > > >> >> >the leo. our choppers suck, so do our planes the only 
>thing
> > that
> > > > > goes
> > > > > > > >> for
> > > > > > > >> >> us
> > > > > > > >> >> >is the rec. and troop training. but what good is rec. 
>if
> > when we
> > > > > find
> > > > > > > >> >them
> > > > > > > >> >> >we cant destroy them. does the CAF even have special 
>forces
> > or
> > > > > > > >> >rangersnot
> > > > > > > >> >> >the ones up North, do we even compare to say any 
>African
> > army.
> > > > > > > probably
> > > > > > > >> >> >not. you say Canada will never get into a war, thats
> > probably
> > > > > true,
> > > > > > > but
> > > > > > > >> >if
> > > > > > > >> >> >we do, and the NATO doesnt help us we are dead. isnt 
>good
> > to live
> > > > > in
> > > > > > > a
> > > > > > > >> >> >country that has military might not a bunch of unfit
> > > > > soldiers.China
> > > > > > > >> >> probably
> > > > > > > >> >> >has more pilots then we do infantry.what we need is a 
>war
> > to get
> > > > > our
> > > > > > > >> >troops
> > > > > > > >> >> >more skilled and so that they can teach and maybe if 
>people
> > hear
> > > > > that
> > > > > > > we
> > > > > > > >> >> >kicked another countrys *** , they might want to join. 
>every
> > war
> > > > > we
> > > > > > > >> fought
> > > > > > > >> >> we
> > > > > > > >> >> >wonexcept when we tried to invade  the USwe can 
>probably
> > beat
> > > > > the
> > > > > > > US.
> > > > > > > >> >WE
> > > > > > > >> >> >do have a better army then the Viet-Kong so we can 
>probably
> > win,
> > > > > > > >> >everytime
> > > > > > > >> >> >we train with the US we beat them in skirmishes,but 
>these
> > are
> > > > > little
> > > > > > > >> >> >exercises that dont involve mush might. if the US would 
>try
> > to
> > > > > invade
> > > > > > > >> us,
> > > > > > > >> >> >they would total destroy us because of the following
> > reasons.
> > > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > > >> >> >1.we dont have enough troops
> > > > > > > >> >> >2.we dont have enough tanks and they suck anyways
> > > > > > > >> >> >3.our troops are out ranged by the M16 and out powered 
>by
> > better
> > > > > > > >> >artillery
> > > > > > > >> >> >4.we are out planed and they have better planes then 
>us.
> > > > > > > >> >> >5.they have a navy ten times bigger then us
> > > > > > > >> >> >6.and they have better special forces that can wipe 
>canada
> > out.
> > > > > > > >> >> >______________________________________________________
> > > > > > > >> >> >Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
> > > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > > >> >> 
> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >> >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a 
>message
> > > > > > > >> >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you 
>wish
> > > > > > > >> >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >> >> >message body.
> > > > > > > >> >> >
> > > > > > > >> >>
> > > > > > > >> >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >> >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >> >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >> >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >> >> message body.
> > > > > > > >> >
> > > > > > > >> >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >> >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >> >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >> >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >> >message body.
> > > > > > > >>
> > > > > > > >> --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >> NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >> to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >> to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >> message body.
> > > > > > > >
> > > > > > > >--------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > >NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > >to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > >to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > >message body.
> > > > > > >
> > > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > > message body.
> > > > > >
> > > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > > message body.
> > > > >
> > > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > > message body.
> > > >
> > > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > > message body.
> > >
> > >
> > >
> > > --------------------------------------------------------
> > > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > > message body.
> >
> > --------------------------------------------------------
> > NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
> > to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
> > to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
> > message body.
>
>--------------------------------------------------------
>NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
>to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
>to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
>message body.
______________________________________________________
Get Your Private, Free Email at  http://www.hotmail.com 
--------------------------------------------------------
NOTE:  To remove yourself from this list, send a message
to majordomo@cipherlogic.on.ca from the account you wish
to remove, with the line "unsubscribe army" in the
message body.


----------

